# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [LorraineJUG] lundi 18 octobre @ Nancy : soire BPM

## Aurelien Pupier

Soire BPM avec BonitaSoft

Pour les inscriptions, c'est par l

Abstract:
*Bonita Open Solution: why, what, how?*
Bonita Open Solution est la premire solution Open Source complte de Business Process Management (BPM). Base sur un moteur de workflow robuste, elle fournit tout l'outillage ncessaire pour crer efficacement des applications dautomatisation de processus mtier, avec tous les bnfices de l'approche BPM et une forte connectivit avec les systmes d'informations existants.
Cette prsentation introduira d'abord le concept du BPM et ses objectifs, puis une dmonstration de Bonita Open Solution montrera comment elle peut tre utilise pour implmenter des applications mtier. Ensuite, nous tudierons les choix et l'architecture techniques et nous verrons comment Bonita tire parti de technologies bien connues et efficaces (Eclipse RCP, Goolge Web Toolkit, Hibernate, Groovy...). Nous pourrons mme donner quelques dtails sur la manire dont l'quipe de Bonita utilise Scrum pour grer le cycle de dveloppement du produit.

----------

